# Fort Island



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone got any information about the "Fort Island" ID No 169867, regarding where she might have been trading around 1944/45. I,m searching for this for the daughter of Langton Williams who was an Ordinary Seaman on her at this time. I,ve looked in the gallery but can,t find a photo of her.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Alan 
sorry No photograph but a little info nor anything on the "Fort island" a little extra information
The log book and crew agreements for the year 1944 should be in the TNA Kew in BT 381/3175 and for the year 1945 BT 381/3711
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...5533&CATLN=6&Highlight=,169867&accessmethod=0
and 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...5533&CATLN=6&Highlight=,169867&accessmethod=0

This was his first voyage. he signed on the “SS Erin” (official No 161884) which sailed from Glasgow to New York arriving 14th December 1943 he signed on in Greenock 2nd December 1943 as a Junior OS he was 17 years old 5’ – 5” in height and weight was 117 lbs, she sailed again on the 26th December (High Seas)
The log and crew agreement should be in BT 381/2483 for the year 1943 http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...Highlight=,161884&accessmethod=0&Summary=True
There are other entries 
1948 January 06 “Comanchee”
1949 July “Pacific Exporter”
1950 December “Adellen”

Ray


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Ray, Thanks for the quick response, I,ll pass on the info to his daughter. Alan


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Fort Island
7,167 grt; 10,000 dwt; length overall 134.7 m; length between perpendiculars: 17. 4 m.
Operators: Ministry of War Transport on basreboat charter from Dominion of Canada. Managers: Hain SS Co Ltd.. 
Built 1944 by Burrard Drydock Co, Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada (Yard no 203).
Propulsion: triple-expansion steam reciprocating engine built by John Inglis Co Ltd, Toronto, Canada; beam: 17.4 m. Speed 11 knots.
1946-sold/renamed MONT ROLLAND.
1949-sold/renamed MARIA PAOLINA G.
1960-(June) to breakers at La Spezia (Terrestre Marittima), Italy


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Alan
I served on the ss Fort Island during 1945 Can I be of any help to you?

John Larder


----------



## ianfletcher (Aug 8, 2013)

*SS Fort Island*

Hello

My father, Capt. Robert William Fletcher was, I believe, in command of the Fort Island at one time. He also was, perhaps on others of the "Fort" ships. During World War II he served on the North Atlantic convoys, Mediterranean and Archangel runs. My sister, Judith, is attempting to obtain a medal regarding his Archangel service. She already has medals for his previous service. I am attempting to trace records of his service. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Many thanks

Ian Fletcher


----------



## john larder (Jul 2, 2012)

*ss Fort Island"*

I served on the above ship in 1945 but cannot recall the Masters name.
To apply for the Arctic Medal download a application form from the following 

www.veterans.uk.info.
This should be sent to the register of Seamen Cardiff the address should be on the application form

Hope this helps Regards John Larder


----------



## ianfletcher (Aug 8, 2013)

*SS Fort Island*

Thank you very much, John, for your information. I will pass it on to my sister.
Ian Fletcher


----------

